# Is the GTO Only avail. in 6 spd?



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

...is there an automatic avail?
I swore I would NEVER consider another GM slushbox trans however, there is little chance of getting it past my bride, w/ a 6 spd...


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes and its has a gas guzzler tax on it too!


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

grapeknutz said:


> Yes and its has a gas guzzler tax on it too!



really  No CAGS?? to overcome that, or is it the GTO's (extra) weight??


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

*89x2* said:


> really  No CAGS?? to overcome that, or is it the GTO's (extra) weight??


No CAGS !


----------



## Callaway GTO (Jul 27, 2004)

An automatic option is available. It's the standard GM 4L60E. Try getting one on a dealer lot? Good luck! All you see is MN6's


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

Callaway GTO said:


> An automatic option is available. It's the standard GM 4L60E. Try getting one on a dealer lot? Good luck! All you see is MN6's



To tell you the truth I rather have a mn6, for old time sake.


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

Callaway GTO said:


> An automatic option is available. It's the standard GM 4L60E. Try getting one on a dealer lot? Good luck! All you see is MN6's



Really  All I have heard about was the MN6's

4L60E, that is an electronic version of the garbage 700r4's I have gone through over the years behind L98's :shutme


----------



## grapeknutz (Jul 16, 2004)

*89x2* said:


> Really  All I have heard about was the MN6's
> 
> 4L60E, that is an electronic version of the garbage 700r4's I have gone through over the years behind L98's :shutme



Its been refined and its electronic controlled and upgradeable thru a programer!


----------



## m1das (Jul 6, 2004)

I wouldn't call the manual a slushbox. It's the same tranny in a Viper or a Mustang; just different ratios. Really there are only two large-scale domestic performance transmissions - Tremec T-56 (GTO, Viper, new Mustangs) and the Borg-Warner T-5 (old Fox-body Mustangs). And they're the same company anyways. Unless you're used to driving a race-only tranny, like a Lenko or a Jerico, (or maybe an Xtrac or a Quaife for those of you in the non-drag racing set) it's a pretty stable gearbox.


----------



## *89x2* (Jul 27, 2004)

sorry for the confusion, the slushbox was in referance to the automatic - I prefer the 6 spd, and own two ZF6 Corvettes.
It is GM's quality, or lack of with the automatics that has my concerns :shutme


----------



## m1das (Jul 6, 2004)

The availibility of the two transmissions depends on your preferences in color. It isn't real common to find automatics - GM is trying to sell a performance car to a group of performance-minded customers who like the control of a manual. However, it is quite hard to find a manual in Impulse Blue, Barbados Blue, or especially Cosmos Purple. I've been tracking VIN numbers at dealerships since February and have only run across a handful in an area from MT to CO across to IL and up to MI. They're out there, but few and far between.


----------



## desertgoat (Jul 29, 2004)

*70/30*

In reality, the 4 speed Auto is the standard transmission, albeit with a 1K gas guzzler tax, for the 04 GTO.

If you want the Tremec56 6 speed manual shared with the Z06, you pay for it as a $700 option.

It is very hard to find manuals in dealer lots because they are coveted. If you see a GTO left behind in a dealer showroom, most likely it will be the 4L60E automatic. Even Pontiac admitted that the ratio of auto/manuals produced will be in the 70/30 range.

We have become a nation of cell phone talking burger eating milkshake drinking automatic drivers. Nobody wants to shift anymore.

I never even considered an automatic GTO. I had to have the manual, or not at all.

:cool


----------



## old goat (Jul 27, 2004)

desertgoat said:


> If you want the Tremec56 6 speed manual shared with the Z06, you pay for it as a $700 option.
> 
> 
> 
> The Z06 has the m-12 trans, they have different, ( better ) ratios in the Z06 trans.


----------



## 1COOLPC (Jul 27, 2004)

I could never be happy with an automatic. I remember going from a 2000 Audi A8 to a 4 cylinder Accord with a 5 speed and having a lot more fun driving the Honda because I got to shift. That third pedal is the fun pedal and if it isn't there I could never love the car for long. Bores me after a very short time. Other than trucks I will never have an automatic car again. (Unless I lose a leg or something of course.)


----------

